# Premiere 6 Basic Tutorial



## BubiBohnensack (5. März 2002)

Ich hab mal ein Premiere 6 Tutorial für den absoluten Newbie gemacht. So ganz Step by step. Mit Bildern und allem.
Fortsetzung folgt.
Tutorial ansehen 
Hoffe es hilft einigen.


----------



## Tim C. (7. März 2002)

thx genau sowas hab ich gesucht


----------



## dr.Rasmusen (16. März 2002)

*gewerbliche Nutzung ??*

Super BubiBohnensack , wuste ich selber zwar schon aber darf man Dein Tutorial gewerblich nutzen für Schulungen ? 

Ich müsste dann nur das DU auf Sie umändern weil die meisten Kunden so schnösselig sind . ;-)


----------



## BubiBohnensack (16. März 2002)

Wie meinst du denn das genau?
Z.B. das mein Tutorial auf deiner Site (eine Schulungssite) für Geld angeboten wird?


----------

